# Long Bayou Orange Beach



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone ever fished Long Bayou on the Eastern end of the ICW in OB? I'm thinking about trying it this weekend to stay somewhat out of the wind. Hoping for some Slot Reds.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I take the yak up there occasionally. I've caught reds, big drum and had the crap scared out if me by a HUGE Alligator Gar last trip. Very shallow in places though


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris for your help. We're hoping to hit the bridge and Jetty early tomorrow and then let the wind push us back in the bay. We will be stopping by Sam's in the morning, my father in law loves those BLT's y'all make.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This store is dangerous. You come in for one little thing and end up walking out with a hot sandwich, a new shirt and a rod and reel. About 2 minutes after you leave you realize you forgot what you came in for in the first place. I'll be here at 7, but you'll probably be on the water by then


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, and those "crack" mini pecan pies! Haha!


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Where is Sam's located? Wanna try those pecan pies.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha, its on Canal Rd past hwy 161 going East. We're on the left about a mile up from the light. Or....27122 Canal Rd, OB


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, see ya soon.


----------

